# Pond panfishing?



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone have an "in" on some places I can take my kids fishing for breamor small bass? I've been wanting to get my youngest son into it for awhile now, and I think he's ready. I'm talking pretty basic cane pole fishing here and ALL catch and release. I just want to get the boys out there, I loved doing it when I was a kid and hope they do as well. I live on the west side of Pensacola, off Gulf Beach Hwy. Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. Oh, we don't have a boat, so shore access is a must. Thanks again.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

if ya get over towards mississippi,give me a shout...got 2 stocked ponds


----------



## FishinFreak (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice gesture and nice boat!!!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Shoot me a pm. I think we can help.


----------

